# Ahh!!! Tiny tiny red bugs!



## clamskittles (Nov 13, 2007)

I just noticed some really small red bugs on my plant.  It is also getting new really thin verticle lines of purple in the stem...what is going on? How do i get rid of these things?? Thanks

looking at it more the soil is covered with these little guys.  Can i get rid of them or should i just toss the plant? thats sad. where the hell did they come from?

ok so looks like red spider mites, i re-potted the plant and got rid of all the visible ones, i guess if the plant lives i'll see if that helped..


----------



## King Bud (Nov 13, 2007)

Do they look like the picture in here?

If so, they're mites. I've never dealt with them myself, but you have a variety of weapons.. err.. strategies to deal with them.


----------

